# Roots from the middle of the stem



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so I have a pic here from one of the other posts, so if this is your picture and would not like it up, please let me know and I will remove the link.

anyhoo, I have some Ludwigia repens and I have some roots coming out the side of the shoots like in the photo below. Is this normal?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, some stem plants do this. It is normal. Some people find it unsightly and you can pinch the arial roots off without damaging the plant. I don't mind it so much. Besides, when I trim the tops and replant them, they grow better if there's a little root at the bottom.

Cheryl


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I only thought they did this when the stem has been broken right below the roots that are coming out...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope, it's quite normal.


----------

